# Digitalkamera



## Rissa (9. Juni 2010)

hallo Leute! Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, ob ich am richtigen Platz bin und behandelt dieser Forum überhaupt  meine gewünschte Frage. Also, ich suche nach einer Digitalkamera, die sozusagen eine Spionagekamera ist. Ich hab schon eine auf dieser Adresse gefunden:

http://www.meintrendyhandy.de/shop/foto-video-zubehor-152s.html

Der Preis ist ziemlich hoch, so wollte ich noch einige Handyshops finden, wo ich sie besorgen kann. Ist der Preis überhaupt hoch oder nicht? (Ich hab absolut keine Erfahrung damit)  Hat jemand nen guten Tipp?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## chmee (9. Juni 2010)

Was bedeutet die Eigenschaft Spionagekamera für Dich? Und warum Handyshops? (Link geht nicht)

Klein?
Batteriebetrieb?
Nachtsichfähig?
Funk-Sendestrecke?

Wenn Du nach Spycam suchst (zB in der eBucht), findest Du viele "Spielzeugprodukte", die Dir möglicherweise reichen und nicht gleich einen deutlichen dreistelligen Betrag kosten.

mfg chmee


----------



## marcosan (13. Juni 2010)

Wie chmee schon schrieb, etwas genauer müsstest du schon sagen was du machen möchtest. 

Wenn du z.B. Fotos mit Bewegungsmelder machen möchtest, dann findest du hier sicher das geeignete Produkt.


----------

